

GroupTalent Grabs $1M From Founders Co-Op, Menlo and Others - austin_e
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/13/grouptalent-grabs-1m-from-founders-co-op-menlo-others-to-help-businesses-connect-with-top-technical-talent/

======
jordangreene
Awesome guys! I really like your concept, I can definitely see it helping
bootstrapping founders delay raising capital. It helps avoid raising a round
for the wrong reasons. Cheers!

------
up_and_up
Am I the only one imagining them grabbing a briefcase of 1M from the VC and
just bolting?

------
jareau
Congrats to the GroupTalent crew. Smart, hardworking group of guys.

edit: I guess I should disclose that I'm a founder of balancedpayments.com,
GroupTalent's payment processor.

------
malandrew
Congrats Manny and team. It's a great concept and I always tell people about
it when I learn that they are freelancing individually or as part of a team.

